# Substrate for SA dwarf cichlids?



## Monk3y God (Oct 11, 2012)

I am looking for a new home for my little cichlids. They currently reside in my community tank with EC, but I want something a little more natural for them.

I have a 20L tank waiting for them but I want to add some kind of sand substrate so they can sift through. Would pool filter sand be too large for them? Should I use sand as a cap for soil or just use root tabs? WOuld you get black sand or natural? Any advice would be helpful.

BTW I have a pair of breeding GBR, 4 Checkerboards and want to get a pair of apistos for this tank.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I got the Cichlid sand from Caribsea (sp?) it's a little more expensive, but I like the consistency better and it didn't cloud up much at all. I'm only using Java Moss and Java Fern and hopefully some Fissidins. I used straight sand and I'm just dosing the water. I'm planning on GBR's, Cardinals, and Cory's


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Monk3y God said:


> I am looking for a new home for my little cichlids. They currently reside in my community tank with EC, but I want something a little more natural for them.
> 
> I have a 20L tank waiting for them but I want to add some kind of sand substrate so they can sift through. Would pool filter sand be too large for them? Should I use sand as a cap for soil or just use root tabs? WOuld you get black sand or natural? Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> BTW I have a pair of breeding GBR, 4 Checkerboards and want to get a pair of apistos for this tank.


Hi Monk3y God,

My Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple Red breed well in their 10 gallon with Safe-T-Sorb substrate.


----------



## Monk3y God (Oct 11, 2012)

@ The Dude - I will have to check out the Cichlid sand for consistency, but I already bought 2 bags of Eco and in hindsight I believe that $40 is too much to pay for any substrate. the checkerboard cichlids are quite tiny so I want something between 20 to 40 grain size.

@Seattle - Gimme your little fishies NOW! That Tripple is exactly what I have been shopping for in Colorado and there is a serious lack of apisto variety here. That Safe T-Sorb looks really amazing. I was afraid of the fruity pebble look that I saw in another tank, but that looks pretty natural in your 10. I may consider that for my other tanks.


----------

